# Thoughts



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Boer peeps, I'm looking for a buck that will add width to my herd. What bloodline would you go with and why?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There are so many out there, to many to mention, with excellent genetics. But, you must look at the Sire and Dam and the buck you are wanting to purchase, is the way to go. 
If both sire and dam have that width ect, the kid may have that potential, if that kid looks really good himself.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree!

There are soo many choices these days.... I like the RRD lines,2DOX, Bo Jangles and then the older lines which are harder to come by like Tarzan T66 & KAPTEIN .

Really just find some that you like and start researching the lines.

I see that you are in Tennessee, Menger Creek Ranch is in Texas but they have quite a few good bloodlines at their ranch to choose from.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have heavy kapitan lines now. I have the size. I just want the width like painted warrior.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I also have a few tsjaka/Renoir does


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ripper, RRD, Big cat, Cat in the hat and 2DOX are all great! I also like some AABG bucks but they are used alot so be careful there. It is so important to look at parents and even look up grandparents if you can.

I like so many different lines but those stick out to me. If you can loom at Debbie and Mark Anderson's at Feather and Horn Ranch. I see them at a few shows and their Goats are beautiful. They have tons of base.width too (I don't have any goats from them but have found them to be very nice people and knowledgeable about Boer goats.)

ETA: They are in TN


----------

